
Minimum Viable Market - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/03/06/minimum-viable-market/
======
jdp23
It's an interesting way to look at it. For most startups, I think the key is
coming up a small highly-targetable market segment to start with -- the place
you get your 100 first true fans and then can expand by word of mouth (as well
as all your other marketing strategies). I've always thought of it more as a
niche than an MVM but the analogy to the MVP is an intriguing one...

